# How not to release a thresher shark



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A nice thresher though.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

And that folks, is why I no longer fish!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't tell me you've done that Jim?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I might be hustling back in the boat. The recently released one might still be holdng a grudge.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I wouldn't be hanging around! I hope I wouldn't be as stupid as to go over board to start with!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that folks is how you do it !

Been there before twice ha ha. And just like him, I too lost my glasses and hat. I noticed he took a hook in the leg or pants at least, that I have yet to do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I noticed he took a hook in the leg or pants at least, that I have yet to do.


Good spot Brian! You've fallen in releasing a shark?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no..not shark but a pike and once while in the ocean in the florida keys bending over trying to release an anchor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh right ok. I'm never going out in a boat with you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Both times I was younger and really did not mind it...I enjoy the water and it was HOT and enjoyed the dip. I cannot count how many times I intentionally jumped off the boat just to go swimming. At times I would slip in off the bow, dive under the boat and grab some ones line give it a jerk and dive down.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think you'd make it back in the boat!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just be sure he leaves the keys in the boat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh yes!


----------

